# 479v Viper car alarm not working



## aks4181 (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought a new car Honda accord in 2008 and car alarm was installed by a professional in 2008. From that date till 2 days ago it did not give any problem but on 1-9-14 when I tried to remote start the car it did not start but any how door opened. After that when I press any button the remote is making 3 beeps and nothing is going on. When I tried to unprogram and reprogram it did not work. I have another new remote but it did not work when I tried to program. What I do to solve the problem?

Thanks
Ashok
Alarm remote photo


----------



## aks4181 (Jan 10, 2014)

THIS ONE IS THE PHOTO OF ALARM REMOTE.


----------

